# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Venta de aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN (s/.14 el litro) Acidez menor a 0.4 - Cosecha Agosto 2020.

## nicoleames

Venta aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN al por mayor. Somos productores de aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen de Yauca y Bella Unión - Arequipa. También atendemos pedidos de aceite de oliva para elaboración de jabones.  COSECHA AGOSTO 2020 REGISTRO SANITARIO PRIMERA PRENSADA EN FRÍO EXCELENTE CALIDAD, ELABORADO EXCLUSIVAMENTE CON 100% ACEITUNAS VERDES SEVILLANAS SELECTAS.  Aceite de Oliva extra virgen: -Galonera 3.8L: s/.80 (S/.21 el litro) -Balde 20L: s/.360 (s/.18 el litro) -80L: s/.16 el litro -125L: s/.14 el litro  Aceite de Oliva VIRGEN: -Galonera 3.8L: s/.57 (S/.15 el litro) -Balde 20L: s/.260 (s/.13 el litro) -80L: s/.12 el litro   *Venta facturada si así se desea (+18%)  Visite nuestra página en FB: OLIVOS AMES   Contacto:  *Nicole Ames - Whatsapp: 986927705  olivos.ames@gmail.com*Temas similares: VENTA ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN s/.14 el litro PRODUCCIÓN MAYO 2020 (ACIDEZ < 0,4%) Aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN S/.16 el litro. Proveniente de Bella unión - Arequipa Vendo aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN S/.16 el litro puesto en Lima, elaborado hace menos de un mes Vendo Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen certificado por Universidad Agraria con 0.42 grados de acidez; proveniente de Bella Unión- Arequipa VENTA DE ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN 0.42 DE ACIDEZ CERTIFICADO POR LA UNIVERSIDAD AGRARIA.

----------

